# Dichi Goldens or Wyoming Goldens



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It could be a reflection of current expenses showing. Dichi isn't out there nowadays as much as Wyoming is. 
Personally, I would hang with the Dichi dogs but I have a fondness for the Amberac part of the pedigrees. 
I think you would be happy with either.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I want to move to the Dichi kennels. Their views are amazing. I would love to live there and have a golden retriever to play with every day. 

I can't give any recommendation for either from my experience.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

"I can't give any recommendation for either from my experience."

That sounds like I don't recommend either. Not what I meant. I have no experience with either. They both look like exceptional programs.

All I meant to say was that Dichi has an ideal setting for a home, for kennels, for goldens, and from the photos on their website, I would love to live there.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I was going to get a puppy from Wyoming Goldens when searching for my puppy. They seemed great and I put a deposit down. However, they do have a requirement that you feed Life's Abundance dog food. I have nothing against the dog food personally, I think it is a little overpriced for the quality, and I don't like having to stick with just chicken as a protein source. Once I started have concerns about that and discussing it with the breeder, she generously offered to refund my deposit. I decided to go that route and found a different breeder. However, if you are comfortable with being required to feed a specific dog food then I think they would be a good option. Personally I would go with Dichi Goldens, they were a little farther away than I wanted to go, but their program seemed great during my research! Just my two cents and I am by no means an expert on this


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have had 3 dogs from Dichi, Magic and Jazz who have passed on, and currently Maverick who is 5. I am expecting to add another from them sometime this summer.

I have known Dick and Chris for many years. They are very passionate about their dogs and extremely knowledgeable about the breed. They do their clearances and will be a resource for you throughout your dogs life. All three of my dogs have had the wonderful golden temperament that you should expect. There is a cool thread under the Picture section I believe called Calling all Dichi Goldens....where you can see a lot of people talk about their dogs.

I don't know anything about the other breeder. It sounds like you are doing your homework. You will find that whatever you choose that puppy will be perfect for you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It is beautiful there!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Before I decided to go the rescue route for our second dog I was researching Dichi Goldens and asked for an application. I would have felt comfortable going with them if I hadn't gone the route I did.


----------



## sts13 (Jun 16, 2017)

I spoke with Dichi Kennels--I was referred by another breeder--and I don't know how to put this but the breeder (or his wife? it was a woman who answered) seemed very odd and rude on the phone and practically hung up on me. The better breeders seem eager to talk about goldens and their goldens etc. That was not my experience with Dichi for sure.

I also noticed another thread on here about a Dichi aggressive puppy. I am steering clear of this breeder, just a bad vibe.


----------

